# Pet Health Insurance, can someone recommend?



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I do want to get a dog again, but I feel pet insurance is a must.  I would like feedback, opinions, advice, anything you got  I do understand some folks don't use insurance for their pets, but I feel for me, being pretty, low income, I need it for any pet I get.  I always want to know I can get them cared for.

I know nothing about Pet Insurance, and Google is loaded with links.  I'd rather talk to folks that have gotten insurance and ballpark costs maybe?  I see on the ads I did pull up there are different "packages" just like for our cars, and our own health.  It's been 6 years since I had to even have a dog vaccinated so I don't know those costs now.  I could handle 25-30 a month.

Thanks in advance for any input, and hope this was a good place to post this for pets. denise


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 26, 2015)

I would suggest talking to a couple of local vets and see what they recommend-make sure they're not pushing a single product that they make a commission from.  I'd also ask at local pet stores and see if they have any suggestions.  Both may be able to steer you toward a good product or away from a bad product.

If you're considering a specific breed you might join that breeds website and see if anyone there has any experience with pet insurance.  I'm a member of a beagle discussion forum and there are a couple folks there that have it.

I think pet insurance can be a good idea for major issues, but I don't know if it would be worth it for routine vaccinations only.  We just had our 2 beagles at the vet on Saturday and the bill for the vaccines/exam ect. was about $40 each.  Of course, we purchased heartworm/flea and tick preventative, enough for the summer, and that was pretty pricey.  I don't think vet insurance would cover that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Doit, 

I can handle those vaccines and flea preventatives, true.  For me it would be for medicines, or accidents, surgeries.  I appreciate all the input.  Good places to start, I guess I can just come right out and ask if they make a commission off some "plan"  I don't have a problem with that.  Gather some numbers and compare, see what seems best for my new buddy.  I will get a small, light-weight breed that I can bath and care for easily.  I can't lift a lot.  I so love large dogs, but small is just more my speed nowadays.  

Thank you again, denise


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I would suggest talking to a couple of local vets and see what they recommend-make sure they're not pushing a single product that they make a commission from.  I'd also ask at local pet stores and see if they have any suggestions.  Both may be able to steer you toward a good product or away from a bad product.
> 
> If you're considering a specific breed you might join that breeds website and see if anyone there has any experience with pet insurance.  I'm a member of a beagle discussion forum and there are a couple folks there that have it.
> 
> I think pet insurance can be a good idea for major issues, but I don't know if it would be worth it for routine vaccinations only.  We just had our 2 beagles at the vet on Saturday and the bill for the vaccines/exam ect. was about $40 each.  Of course, we purchased heartworm/flea and tick preventative, enough for the summer, and that was pretty pricey.  I don't think vet insurance would cover that.



..It all depends on whan the coverage reads..Same as human dental insurance, it really does not cover much..


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15076..It all depends on whan the coverage reads..Same as human dental insurance, it really does not cover much..



True, and although I feel it's necessary for my peace of mind for my pet's health, I can't know what may come up.  I guess you have to take your best shot denise


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

When we get our next dog, we are definitely getting Pet Insurance. Without it, Vet bills can be pretty high.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes they are, I won't have a pet unless I can have ins. for them.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2015)

Also be sure that the vet you want to use, or vets in your area, accept the particular insurance plan.  Some vets accept some of them, others accept others.  A plan's no good ifi nobody in your area accepts it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

I never had pet insurance for my pets, didn't want another monthly bill to pay.  There are times depending on the situation that vet costs can be very expensive for sure...luckily for me, they've been manageable.  Here's some thoughts on pet insurance that may help. http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...6/30/pet-health-insurance-is-it-worth-it.aspx


----------



## Chestnut (Mar 14, 2015)

My daughter has pet insurance for her guinea pigs and it has definitely paid off for her.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi.  I use ASPCA Health Insurance for my dog.  I have illness and wellness so it's about 50.00 per month.  I used to just have the illness insurance which was about 35.00 or so a month.  I chose this insurance because they only require you to make one co payment of 100.00 per year when other insurances require copay every time.  I always pay my vet first and then file claims with them.  I've had pretty good experiences with them.  I am low income too so I constantly try to save to have money to pay for vet bills, my dog comes first.  You can look up ASPCA Pet Health Insurance on a search.  All the information you want to know is there and so is their phone number that you can call for any questions you have.  It seems complicated at first but it's not too complicated.  There are things that they pay for and things they don't pay for.


----------

